# Crab and Pimento cheese sandwich



## marmalady (May 29, 2006)

Just had this at a restaurant on Kiawah Island, one of the resorts a little south of Charleston - it was delightful!

Toasted English muffin
Fresh crab meat - this seemed like it was 'special' certainly wasn't lump or jumbo lump, and wasn't claw or backfin.  
Pimento cheese - this was homemade, with a really sharp cheddar and lots of great pimento flavor

The crabmeat was piled on each side of the muffin, then the pimento cheese piled on top of that.  Run under the broiler (salamander) til the cheese was melted and puffy.

Simple - elegant - and oh, so tasty!  I'd do this in a minute for a luncheon or a light dinner with a salad!


----------



## Gretchen (May 29, 2006)

I don't understand the "special"--if it wasn't any of what you listed, what was it. I don't think we have any other "grades".
Pimiento cheese is a big deal here. I also make my own with roasted red peppers and Black Diamond cheddar. Good stuff. 
Harper's here--good resto--serves a great burger with pimiento cheese.


----------



## marmalady (May 30, 2006)

Gretchen - here's a link to the description of the different grades of crabmeat:

http://www.phillipsfoods.com/index.cfm?fa=iPa.page&site_id=1&page_id=23


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2006)

Recipe looks very similar to what I found and am going to be making for reception.  Also you can freeze them!!!

To make ahead, freeze on cookie sheet until frozen, then store in plastic bag. Broiling time: 3 to 5 minutes. Yield: 96 canapes. Preparation: 20 minutes. Easy!!


----------



## marmalady (May 30, 2006)

Icy, sorry, but I'd never freeze fresh crabmeat already prepared on the English muffins.  One of the beauties of this dish was that the muffin was crispy-crunchy under the crab!  The pimento cheese also has mayo in it, and I'm not sure about freezing that.


----------



## Piccolina (May 30, 2006)

Sounds great Marm, I just adore things on English muffins and the idea of toping them with crab seems so perfect for summer time eats


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2006)

Hmmmm maybe I should rethink making the recipe, especially since I would be taking them out of the freezer about 8:30 am and party isn't until about 6:00 pm.


----------



## marmalady (May 30, 2006)

Icy, what is it you're trying to make?


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2006)

Actually it sounds a lot like the recipe you tried and it sounded easy, so I was going to make it.    I like easy, especially when it is for a minimum of 250 guests.  I have been rethinking it not only because of what you wrote, but also because it would be sitting in the refrigerator (hopefully) until the helpers start heating it up for the reception and I am afraid it will end up being soggy.


----------



## marmalady (May 30, 2006)

If you use the premade crostini toasts that are already crispy, you can assemble at the last minute and they won't get soggy.


----------



## kimbaby (May 30, 2006)

that sounds so yummy...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 2, 2006)

"Real" pimiento cheese was a wonderful discovery when I moved here to VA.

Growing up in NY, my mom frequently made "Pimiento Cheese" sandwiches using a pasteurized processed spread that I think was put out by Kraft in small glass "jelly jars".  (They made great juice glasses - lol!!).

I was thrilled to discover real cheddar/pimiento cheese sandwiches being served here in VA restaurants, especially after reading an article in Saveur magazine about how good the "real thing" was.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 2, 2006)

Breezy, nothing beats homemade Pimento Cheese!  I usually make it about twice a month, and keep it around just for snacking.  

I used about a half-pound block each of sharp white and extra-sharp yellow cheddar, a small jar of chopped pimentos with the juice, mayo to texture, a little shake of cayenne and black pepper.  And sometimes I'll put in chopped green-pimento olives, too!   Whirl the cheeses up in the processor - and sometimes I do this til I have small 'crumbles' and sometimes til it's smooth - with the pimento juice, spices, and mayo, then put in a bowl and fold in the pimentos and olives if I'm using them. 

Here's a neat chicken idea w/pimento cheese - take skinless, boneless chicken breasts, and cut a pocket in them; stuff with pimento cheese, then do a flour/egg/crumb or panko topping.  saute in a little oil over medium high heat til browned, then place on a baking sheet and finish in the oven at 375 for about 15-20 minutes, til the chicken is done.  Oh - yum!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks - I'm drooling!!!!

Just wanted to add that the first delicious "authentic" pimiento cheese sandwich I had was grilled.  Talk about major comfort food - lol!!!


----------



## marmalady (Jun 2, 2006)

Now - you take that perfect grilled pimento cheese sandwich, put some cooked bacon and a perfectly ripe tomato in it - heaven!


----------



## velochic (Jun 2, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Icy, sorry, but I'd never freeze fresh crabmeat already prepared on the English muffins. One of the beauties of this dish was that the muffin was crispy-crunchy under the crab! The pimento cheese also has mayo in it, and I'm not sure about freezing that.



I used to live in Moscow, Russia, where I worked at the American Embassy.  At a State dinner, a crab hors d'oeuvre was served, which also had cheese and mayo in it.  I had to ask for the recipe - so delicious.  I was told that THE KEY to having a crispy muffin was to lightly butter it, spread on the mixture and FREEZE it.  Go directly from freezer to oven... the butter in the little holes in the muffins melts then as it cooks, it makes the muffin light and very crunchy.  I once read that mayo is not okay to freeze by itself only because it separates (and can be whipped back together), but it won't separate if it's frozen as part of a dip, cheeseball, or casserole.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 2, 2006)

Well ----- I can't say how they do things in Russia - but, have tried freezing similar things for big jobs, and they just turned out soggy; so soggy we had to ditch 'em.  Some things ya just can't do ahead!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 2, 2006)

Obviously "special" means little tiny scraps of crab meat. I've picked 'way too many crabs not to recognize that.  It's a Phillips "thing", in my opinion.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 3, 2006)

No, Gretchen, it's not a 'Phillips' thing.  I've bought crabmeat locally picked here and there's a grade everyone uses labelled 'special'.  You're right that it is a combination of crabmeat from different parts, but it's a great product to use in place of the very pricey lump or jumbo lump, or even backfin.


----------



## Constance (Jun 3, 2006)

It is my understanding that buttering the bread or muffin seals the surface and prevents the moisture from the filling from leaking through and making it soggy. 

Thanks for the how-to on pimiento cheese, Marm. All I've ever known is the Kraft jarred stuff, which I never cared for. Never thought of making my own. This is something I will definately try.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 3, 2006)

Watch out - it's addictive!

Re buttering the bread/pastry or whatever, been there, tried that - you just get greasy goop!


----------



## velochic (Jun 3, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> It is my understanding that buttering the bread or muffin seals the surface and prevents the moisture from the filling from leaking through and making it soggy.



I'm not sure how it works, but however it does, my crab/cheese/mayo appetizers (made with regular store-bought english muffins) are always super crispy... never soggy... and I ALWAYS freeze them.  Maybe the butter does seal the surface.  Never thought of that.


----------

